# Favorite Alcoholic Beverage



## Pyotr

Not everybody’s a whisky drinker here, are they? 

So what's your favorite alcoholic beverage?

Feel free to specify the brand and how you drink it(e.g. Grey Goose vodka martini ).


----------



## Gangwolf

Beer is the only alcoholic beverage I drink, except for an occasionally glass of champagne New Years Eve, although the Belgian Duchesse de Bourgogne can easily replace the champagne.


----------



## opus55

soju
12345678901234567890


----------



## Guest

Beer specifics!

prefer it fresh, so either hand pulled or bottle conditioned. The best come from small independent breweries that love their craft, rather than the industrially produced chemical nonsense pumped out by the giants, that only love their share holders.


----------



## Art Rock

Red wine, ahead of white wine and whisky.


----------



## Guest

I voted red wine. The reason is uncomplicated - it has so many facets (country, region, grape varieties, blends, vintages...) that can be combined with any number of food accompaniments. I have just opened a bottle of _Côtes de Bourg_ to toast the OP (Pyotr) for launching the poll.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like strong-ish (4.5 - 5%) ales, preferably with a hoppy, light flavour. Also partial to the occasional strong, crisp lager, but prefer it bottled rather than on draught.

I used to have the odd drop of Sailor Jerry (a spiced rum with a vanilla-ish aroma from the U.S. Virgin Islands) but the only nearby pub where I saw it sold no longer stocks it. 

Apart from that I sometimes treat myself to a bottle of port and maybe a bit of wine for Xmas to drink at home, but I'm no connoisseur.


----------



## Wicked_one

Rum is my favorite, but socially, I will go with beer. So, even though I drink more beer, I prefer the rum. 

I do love them English Fuller's beers. Golden Pride is my favorite


----------



## Bulldog

It's voda for me. Pour it - I'll drink it.


----------



## Taggart

gog said:


> Beer specifics!
> 
> prefer it fresh, so either hand pulled or bottle conditioned. The best come from small independent breweries that love their craft, rather than the industrially produced chemical nonsense pumped out by the giants, that only love their share holders.


Absolutely! We have both Woodfordes and Adnams locally. It's lovely to go up to Woodbastwick to the Fur and Feather to have a pint next to the brewery. Adnams is in Southwold and doesn't have one specific brewery pub, there are about eight pubs scattered round the village. The other nice thing is to pass a field and see a sign saying "growing for Adnams" or "growing for Woodfordes" - really local beer. Shame really that Adnams no longer uses the horses in Southwold, it used to be great to see the drays going through thevillage.


----------



## GreenMamba

Beer. I'm a homebrewer as well as a drinker, so I'm really into it. Many styles, many breweries. 

I'm curious as to why porter is listed separately from beer. It's a style of beer (used to be the same as stout...stout was an adjective describing porter).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bulldog said:


> It's voda for me. Pour it - I'll drink it.


You do know that voda is Russian for water?


----------



## Ingélou

Red wine for me - it shuts down the schoolmarm and lets out the Free Female. I am no connoisseur, though. Supermarket Tempranillo does just fine...


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ red wine _and_ Carmen? Ah, it's all coming out now...


----------



## Cheyenne

Scotch -- it smells nice, it tastes nice, it sounds nice & it's nice in all doses.


----------



## clavichorder

I voted Cider, because its low alcohol content and tastes good.

But I also drink this drink called Amoretto. Very sweet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

clavichorder said:


> I voted Cider, because its low alcohol content and tastes good.
> 
> But I also drink this drink called Amoretto. Very sweet.


Blast! I didn't spot cider. Love the old non-fizzy farmhouse stuff. Ditto perry, which used to be a speciality of my county until a lot of the black pear orchards were decommissioned. Below is one that's made locally.

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...mSqcTU29yWX3pllm2hRerSf6mVdwOiBD9HgPFCod8T7XI

Anybody like mead around here?

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...JOwrGdJSh7WKKMMSkzjddB0kgGO1kdXv51uzjCLXw-CSk


----------



## Levanda

Why you can choose only one, I like red, rose, white or sparkling wine. Well my husband warn me many times to cut down.


----------



## Cosmos

Sweet red wine for me. After that, I'd say any kind of spiced rum


----------



## Vaneyes

My top 16 today are Water, Diet Coke w/o caffeine, Diet Coke, Single Malt Scotch, Blended Scotch, Red Wine, White Wine, Vodka & Tonic, Vodka Gimlet, Hot Tea, Hot Coffee, Hot Chocolate, Kahlua, Brandy, Cognac, Cuba Libre.

Now, what do you intend to do with this information?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> My top 16 today are Water, Diet Coke w/o caffeine, Diet Coke, Single Malt Scotch, Blended Scotch, Red Wine, White Wine, Vodka & Tonic, Vodka Gimlet, Hot Tea, Hot Coffee, Hot Chocolate, Kahlua, Brandy, Cognac, Cuba Libre.
> 
> Now, what do you intend to do with this information?


Sell you stuff, Vaneyes. Hope you've got a good pop-up blocker!


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Beer. I'm a homebrewer as well as a drinker, so I'm really into it. Many styles, many breweries.
> 
> I'm curious as to why porter is listed separately from beer. It's a style of beer (used to be the same as stout...stout was an adjective describing porter).


I used to brew my own (properly - with grain, hops and yeast from the fledgling Titanic Brewery) and have wondered about doing it again. I keep deciding it would take up too much room, be too expensive and might not live up to the high standards that my tastebuds demand!


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Southwold.


Spent a day in Southwold once; lovely village.

Beer in the UK is really enjoying a great renaissance. I grew up in the dark days of The Big Six where choice and quality were in terminal decline. Now, when I want a beer I'm stuck for choice! (Although this weekend it'll be Sarah Hughes Dark Ruby all the way. Back of the net!!!!)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Long, long ago when I was a drinker, I used to like beer and wine. My favorites were Corona beer and any dry red wine. I drank so little over the past 20 years that recently I had some wine and did not like it. I will have some non alcholic beer on rare occasion.


----------



## trazom

Tequila especially for when it's cold, then red wine. OH...and spiced/mulled wine during the holidays. I don't really like anything with gin; too strong.


----------



## brotagonist

I am not fond of drinking solvents... um, I mean alcohol ;-)

I like the lower alcohol content apple and pear ciders. I also like wine, but red wine makes me really sleepy. My favourite is rosé, although some whites, if not overly sweet or overly dry, are also fine. Champagne and fizzy sparkling wines give me splitting headaches. Glühwein is nice to have at Christmas, but it can give me a headache, if I'm not careful. I like beers, particularly naturally brewed, unfiltered types. The reds and deeper browns, whatever those are called, but not the British stouts and porters, as well as German wheat beer, especially with yeast, are nice. Oh, and how could I forget the fabulous Belgian geuze lambic! Kriek (cherry) is my favourite, although the plain is nice, too. Some liqueurs are okay, such as Kahlua and Curaçao, but they are very sweet. I abhor hard liquor. I can get it down in a mix or a cocktail, but I am not fond of it. I can tolerate a digestif or apératif, if I must, but I think sensible eating is a better way to deal with meals.

The less I drink, the more I enjoy it. Typically, one or two drinks is my limit. Anything over is pretty much guaranteed to make me sleepy, give me a stabbing headache and make me feel like crap the next day or even two days. I don't miss it. I am great at being myself without the need for intoxication.


----------



## Kopachris

I favor most any wine, though if I had to pick just one, I'd pick mead (it counts as a wine, right?). I made some of my own mead early this year. I think it turned out rather well for my first time, considering it was fermented in gallon-size plastic bottles with party balloons as improvised CO2 valves. It tasted very yeasty, though still tasty.


----------



## Couchie

Gin. Bombay Sapphire. 

Martini: First you need an appropriate martini glass which is exceptionally hard to come by. I did recently came upon an ideally aesthetically perfect "standard" martini glass at a bar which I attempted to steal but was caught and thrown out of said bar (sans glass) but that's another matter. Anyways glass must be filled with a water ice mixture and set aside to chill while you prepare the drink. Add 2 ounces of room temperature Bombay Sapphire to a shaker filled with ice and then stir it until holding the side of the shaker is unbearably cold. Care should be taken while stirring as while you want the gin so cold some ice finely crystallizes out of the liquor, you do not want fragments of ice you've broken off of the ice cubes to be in the drink. And never of course shake a martini for this exact reason. Do not add vermouth, the stuff is disgusting and has probably been sitting in your liquor cabinet for far too long. Dump the ice water mixture from the glass and strain the martini into the glass. Add cocktail olives if desired. Enjoy!

Remarkably hard to find a bartender capable of this simple procedure but when you do, tip well!


----------



## Badinerie

Beer. 
At the Moment Ive been drinking Corona. ( Coronita in Spain!) Its really refreshing cold from the fridge. Otherwise Historically its Kronenbourg thats my no.1 If I can get the Stella Maris thats brewed in Belgium then I'll have that. Another fave is Peroni's Nastro Azzurro. FED breweries which supply the Working Mens Clubs in the UK make a continental style Lager called LCL and thats what I have when I'm 'doon the club' watching the 'Torns' 

I am partial to the odd real ale in the winter though. Taylors Landlord is probs my fave.
In the Eighties and nineties I used to brew my own Beers and Lagers. I'de have three Saffron Barrels on the go. One in production, one maturing and one being emptied!




When I can afford it Im a Malt Whisky drinker but only by buying a bottle for the house. Its too expensive in the Pubs and Clubs


----------



## Kopachris

Love Bombay Sapphire. Very easy to drink waaaaay too much of the stuff.

Also, it's not a martini without vermouth, you uncultured swine!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Couchie said:


> Gin. Bombay Sapphire.
> 
> Martini: First you need an appropriate martini glass which is exceptionally hard to come by. I did recently came upon an ideally aesthetically perfect "standard" martini glass at a bar which I attempted to steal but was caught and thrown out of said bar (sans glass) but that's another matter. Anyways glass must be filled with a water ice mixture and set aside to chill while you prepare the drink. Add 2 ounces of room temperature Bombay Sapphire to a shaker filled with ice and then stir it until holding the side of the shaker is unbearably cold. Care should be taken while stirring as while you want the gin so cold some ice finely crystallizes out of the liquor, you do not want fragments of ice you've broken off of the ice cubes to be in the drink. And never of course shake a martini for this exact reason. Do not add vermouth, the stuff is disgusting and has probably been sitting in your liquor cabinet for far too long. Dump the ice water mixture from the glass and strain the martini into the glass. Add cocktail olives if desired. Enjoy!


I had to read your Martini recipe through three times before I could be sure I'd taken it in...this is basically ice cold neat gin, isn't it?


----------



## mirepoix

At the moment it's white wine more than anything else, mostly because I don't drink much (combo of me training and also seeing the damage alcohol did/does to my family when I was a child) and down to the fact I'm happy to go along with whatever anyone else is drinking - my girl likes a blend of Chardonnay/Viognier grapes.
Before when I was with a former partner who was French, it was red wine I'd drink - because that was her preference. When I lived in Russia, it was vodka ('Glazov' vodka) and Baltika beer - can't remember the number though.

There's a whisky thread in this forum which I don't feel I can contribute greatly to, but I can relate the story here. If you dont want to read all this, skip to the last sentence. Back when I was maybe 18 or 19 I dated a young woman I'd met at work - she specialised in modelling the sort of 'Gothic rock music' look. She was from Islay and one weekend took me there to meet numerous family members. We stayed with her auld granny who had a lovely blend of old-fashioned living coupled with a modern outlook. Anyway, we ('Annabel'? Damn...I forget) woke one morning and found a note from her grandmother: 
"Help yourselves to breakfast. And when you go out take some porridge from the drawer." I was led to a cabinet, a drawer was opened and there was porridge in the drawer - _cooked porridge_. A slice was cut from it, wrapped in paper and out we went for the day. How did it taste? Like porridge you'd keep in a drawer.
I mentioned this to Annabel's uncle who was one of the many members of her family who worked in a local distillery. The name of it? I don't remember. However I do remember the aroma, the taste, and the incredible smooth warmth of the whisky he poured for me. Maybe it was the combination of the sea air, being with an island lassie, or simply the novelty due to never having tasted anything like that before. I don't care. But if I had to make a list of memorable moments in my life, that would probably be in the top ten.

tl;dr uncle of raven haired gothic chick spoils my taste buds forever with beautiful whisky.


----------



## KenOC

Couchie said:


> Gin. Bombay Sapphire.


You have correctly omitted the Vermouth. But you forgot Churchill's important addition. Raise the glass and nod toward France.

Cocktail onions may be substituted for the olives, of course.


----------



## Xaltotun

Beer is my favourite. One of the reasons for that is that the Finnish alcohol distribution system (it's controlled by the state, btw) has always had rather a rather good selection of imported beers, so that I can walk to the alcohol store and get some of the best Belgian, American, Scandinavian, Czech, German and English brews. Also, even the very best beers in the world cost very little money (especially when compared to some other beverages). I drink very little, though, because I have no time for it, with my studies and a child in the house - I used to drink more. Belgian and American brews remain my favourites, but individual brews are too numerous to mention. Some of the best Finnish beers, on the other hand, are Sinebrychoff Porter, Finlandia Sahti, Lammin Sahti, and Plevna/Koskipanimo Siperia. When I buy Finnish beer, I almost always get a single bottle of Sinebrychoff Porter. It's a classic, and also exported to other countries; I wholeheartedly recommend it! But don't drink it too cold, that will spoil the experience.


----------



## hpowders

Used to drink JD in the folly of my youth. Now that I've matured, it's simply a good red or white wine and reckless driving.


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> Why you can choose only one, I like red, rose, white or sparkling wine. Well my husband warn me many times to cut down.


Uh oh!!! We've got a ringer here!!! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> There's a whisky thread in this forum which I don't feel I can contribute greatly to, but I can relate the story here. If you dont want to read all this, skip to the last sentence. Back when I was maybe 18 or 19 I dated a young woman I'd met at work - she specialised in modelling the sort of 'Gothic rock music' look. She was from Islay and one weekend took me there to meet numerous family members. We stayed with her auld granny who had a lovely blend of old-fashioned living coupled with a modern outlook. Anyway, we ('Annabel'? Damn...I forget) woke one morning and found a note from her grandmother:
> "Help yourselves to breakfast. And when you go out take some porridge from the drawer." I was led to a cabinet, a drawer was opened and there was porridge in the drawer - _cooked porridge_. A slice was cut from it, wrapped in paper and out we went for the day. How did it taste? Like porridge you'd keep in a drawer.


Fascinating, as Mr Spock would say. 
Actually, when I was a student, in the holidays I worked in a local cardboard box factory and had to rise at five a.m. to get there. So I'd cook myself some porridge the night before, put it in a tupperware box, and next morning I'd eat it cold with a thermos flask of tea, and be off for the bus. Sometimes I even took a tupperware box of cold gelatinised porridge for lunch too. Oddly, I enjoyed it - but maybe it's no coincidence that at the time I was glutting myself on the writings of the stoic philosopher Marcus Aurelius.


----------



## Badinerie

My friend Robert's granddad was a retired coal-man he could still bent six inch nails with his hands when he was 80 years old. When we stayed with him in the winter, for breakfast we were given Porridge served hot with a dash of whisky....Of course we ate it!


----------



## DamoX

Anyone's mentioned Japanese sake?









... with Konnyaku Sashimi.


----------



## schigolch

"In Success you deserve it and in defeat, you need it".

Winston Churchill on champagne. 

Pol Roger was the favourite champagne of Mr. Churchill, personally I have a soft spot for house Bollinger's products.


----------



## GreenMamba

Xaltotun said:


> When I buy Finnish beer, I almost always get a single bottle of Sinebrychoff Porter. It's a classic, and also exported to other countries; I wholeheartedly recommend it! But don't drink it too cold, that will spoil the experience.


We can get Sinebrychoff here in the States (at least I can). I've never seen it, but apparently there's a brewery called Huvila which exports to the US as well.


----------



## ptr

I drink whatever is suitable for the occasion (never soft drinks), but I have a nose for Islay drams! 

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Fascinating, as Mr Spock would say.
> Actually, when I was a student, in the holidays I worked in a local cardboard box factory and had to rise at five a.m. to get there. So I'd cook myself some porridge the night before, put it in a tupperware box, and next morning I'd eat it cold with a thermos flask of tea, and be off for the bus. Sometimes I even took a tupperware box of cold gelatinised porridge for lunch too. Oddly, I enjoyed it - but maybe it's no coincidence that at the time I was glutting myself on the writings of the stoic philosopher Marcus Aurelius.


Spock also said "Live long and prosper." I don't know how that can be accomplished being addicted to whisky. An occasional glass of wine to de-clog the arteries for me.


----------



## Jos

Beer, preferably German.

View attachment 53481


----------



## BaronScarpia

Being underage, I of course have _NEVER_ touched a drop of alcohol in my life, no siree!

*pours glass of Moet*


----------



## Couchie

TurnaboutVox said:


> I had to read your Martini recipe through three times before I could be sure I'd taken it in...this is basically ice cold neat gin, isn't it?


No it is not. The importance of having the gin at room temperature prior to preparation is that it cuts the gun with water to absolve the bite of the alcohol. Some store the gin in the freezer for a stronger drink but it is widely believed that this dampens the botanicals and gives it more of a rubbing alcohol taste (ie. the sacrilegious vodka martini).


----------



## hpowders

Wicked_one said:


> Rum is my favorite, but socially, I will go with beer. So, even though I drink more beer, I prefer the rum.
> 
> I do love them English Fuller's beers. Golden Pride is my favorite


I used to be a big rum drinker when I was a kid. Now it's just an occasional glass of wine.


----------



## Pyotr

GreenMamba said:


> Beer. I'm a homebrewer as well as a drinker, so I'm really into it. Many styles, many breweries.
> 
> I'm curious as to why porter is listed separately from beer. It's a style of beer (used to be the same as stout...stout was an adjective describing porter).


Because of the limitations of the number of poll options, I couldn't break down beer to all of its logical categories(Ale, ESB , Lager , Pilsner, Porter, stout, etc.) So I picked those two. I was going to break it down into light beer and dark beer, but that would have caused a controversy about which is light and which is dark. But if your favorite is porter (or stout since stout is a porter) you could select either the beer or porter option since porter is technically a beer. Although I have never in my life heard a Guinness Stout drinker refer to themselves as drinking a "beer."


----------



## GreenMamba

Pyotr said:


> Because of the limitations of the number of poll options, I couldn't break down beer to all of its logical categories(Ale, ESB , Lager , Pilsner, Porter, stout, etc.) So I picked those two. I was going to break it down into light beer and dark beer, but that would have caused a controversy about which is light and which is dark. But if your favorite is porter (or stout since stout is a porter) you could select either the beer or porter option since porter is technically a beer. Although I have never in my life heard a Guinness Stout drinker refer to themselves as drinking a "beer."


If you needed to break it into two, you could have done ale and lager. Porter and stout are both ales, etc. Pilsner is a lager.

No big deal, just seemed weird to have that one style separated.


----------



## Blake

Whisky and Beer. I like them all, really. But those two are my most frequent.


----------



## Xaltotun

GreenMamba said:


> We can get Sinebrychoff here in the States (at least I can). I've never seen it, but apparently there's a brewery called Huvila which exports to the US as well.


Huvila is one of the newer, more forward-looking breweries (it's from Eastern Finland); I quite like their attitude and I remember having much fun with their "Hop OverDose Ale". Breweries like this one join the Scandinavian "beer renaissance", itself influenced by the American craft beer renaissance that started in the 70's... it's taken quite long to reach Europe. I'd say that Denmark and Norway have been the leaders, Sweden taking the third place and us Finns lagging a bit behind them.


----------



## Vaneyes

I find beer consistently well done throughout the world. The expansion/sharing of master-brewers and their knowledge has largely accounted for this. 

Some consumers may think twice before reaching for a "1664" or "San Miguel" or "Dos Equis", though they need not be concerned.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Couchie said:


> No it is not. The importance of having the gin at room temperature prior to preparation is that it cuts the gun [*sic*] with water to absolve the bite of the alcohol. Some store the gin in the freezer for a stronger drink but it is widely believed that *this dampens the botanicals and gives it more of a rubbing alcohol taste* (ie. the sacrilegious vodka martini).


Wow, Couchie! We hope your (musical) ear is as refined as your taste buds seem to be, hey?


----------



## TxllxT

*Svijany 11*










Svijany is a beer from the Northern Czech town of Liberec, which has the wonderful characteristic of fermenting further on when stored in the fridge. Take care when you open the bottle, because the froth will come out immediately. This beer is hoppy, bitter & cheerful all at the same time. The water of Liberec is splendid. This beer may be the result of an ideal marriage between 







and







. 
But the price of one 0.5 l Svijany bottle is at the moment (last week I bought them) about 40 Eurocents, while 0.5 l Pilsener & Budvar-Budweiser bottles already have crossed the 1 Euro threshold.


----------



## Kopachris

Trying absinthe for the first time. Quite tasty, actually.


----------



## Ingélou

I've always liked pernod & lemonade - wish my stomach did too...


----------



## Kopachris

Today was payday, so I thought "what the hell, I'll spend a few bucks in the casino, maybe have a few drinks." Ended up walking out _augmenting_ my paycheck by $130, so I decided to pick up a bottle of Absente (and some sugar cubes, since we usually get granulated) at the store.


----------



## clara s

Kir Royale for me with Veuve Clicquot

alternatively we can use Asti Martini


----------



## Vaneyes

Congrats to Little Penguin's good fortune.


----------



## hpowders

I used to have a passion for Harvey's Bristol Cream Sherry.

It used to slowly disappear at my house when I was a kid.

My mom asked me about it once and I told her it was simply due to natural evaporation of the alcohol.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ still sounds plausible.


----------



## GreenMamba

hpowders said:


> View attachment 54121
> 
> 
> I used to have a passion for Harvey's Bristol Cream Sherry.
> 
> It used to slowly disappear at my house when I was a kid.
> 
> My mom asked me about it once and I told her it was simply due to natural evaporation of the alcohol.


She was secretly happy that you were making that plonk disappear.


----------



## Vaneyes

I recall it working for Hennessy X.O., too.


----------



## Morimur

In my days of lawlessness, there was no substitute for Vodka, straight. Presently, I do not drink alcohol.


----------



## Kopachris

Morimur said:


> In my days of lawlessness, there was no substitute for Vodka, straight. Presently, I do not drink alcohol.


Bleh, I can't stand straight vodka. I'm a drunk, not an alcoholic.


----------



## clavichorder

I've never had one, but there is this restaurant in my city that is known for its "boozy shakes." Exactly what the name implies, milkshakes with liquor in them. Other things at this restaurant are excellent if unconventional, so I have no reason to believe these shakes are bad, and are probably a really tasty and great way to feel like taking a nap.


----------



## Blake

"Boozy shakes" sound more like the tremors I get after waking up from a night of drunken debauchery.


----------



## satoru

Japanese sake, the non-filtered, non-pasteurized, non-diluted, purely-rice variety (Junmai genshu) is my favorite.

This is a seasonal variety of sake (only available during the brewing season: winter). It has to be refrigerated so fewer stores sell them (even in Japan). There is a sake store in San Francisco where you can buy this variety (search for "junmai genshu" at www.truesake.com).

Sake can reach 20% alcohol content (record is 23%), highest of fermentation process and usually watered down to 15 to 16%. The yeasts are killed by heat and then filtered out. Some sake mixes other grains, but the best is made only from rice. It is allowed by Japanese law to add alcohol later (to stop the fermentation) to save the time.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

beer is winning? I expected more wine snobs on a classical music forum 

@OP
I picked cider because it is my favorite of the ones listed (had some wonderful cider in England which was infused with raspberry juice. sooooooo good!). other than that, I like
- Oozo
- port 
- rum
- plum wine


----------



## brotagonist

How about the Shirley Temple? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

If you ever expect to be invited back to the hpowders chateau, any of these fine Jameson™ products will do, the first time.

That way, I can re-gift it and bring it over to someone else's house.


----------



## Art Rock

Tonight I had two Irish whiskeys before dinner, a glass of white wine (chardonnay from Chile) with the food, and a glass of 10 years old port wine with the cheese.


----------



## Ukko

Kentucky-Canada-Scotland. Whisk(e)y.


----------



## Krummhorn

White Zinfandel or Grenache. 

Not a heavy drinker, but do enjoy a glass of wine before heading off to bed and at other times, socially. 

Can't tolerate the bitter (to me) dryer wine varieties. 

For a beer, it's either Carslberg (Danish) or Heiniken (Dutch), although I dare say I truly enjoyed amber lagers (on tap) years back in Salzburg Austria.


----------



## clara s

brotagonist said:


> How about the Shirley Temple? :lol:


that's my drink

when I grow up, i will add a few drops of tequilla in it


----------



## Varick

TalkingHead said:


> I voted red wine. The reason is uncomplicated - it has so many facets (country, region, grape varieties, blends, vintages...) that can be combined with any number of food accompaniments. I have just opened a bottle of _Côtes de Bourg_ to toast the OP (Pyotr) for launching the poll.


I didn't see the red wine category for some reason. I voted for Whiskey being a scotch drinker, but there are many types of adult beverages I enjoy. My actual favorite is red wine. Much because of TalkingHead's description above.



KenOC said:


> Cocktail onions may be substituted for the olives, of course.


That would then be called a gibson



Couchie said:


> (ie. the sacrilegious vodka martini).


That's hysterical. I had an uncle who never accepted Vodka to be a "Martini." He was very adamant and said it often, "The ONLY martini is a GIN martini!!!!"

I have come to accept Vodka as a "legitimate" martini. However, everything else (ie Cosmopolitan, French Martinin, and the hundreds of others out there) are nothing more than cocktails served "up."



Krummhorn said:


> White Zinfandel or Grenache.


And now to appease BalalaikaBoy, I will now become a wine snob: "White Zinfandel" is a bastardization of wine. "White Zinfandel" is to wine what cubic zirconia is to diamonds. I used to bartend in an Italian Restaurant. Behind the bar was a sign that said, "Friends don't let friends drink white zinafandel."

But hey, as I always say, if it rings your bell, then rock on!

V


----------



## scratchgolf

I don't trust people who don't drink alcohol. I also don't trust people who don't drink alcohol but start threads about favorite alcoholic beverages. Then again, I don't trust people who consume alcohol. I also don't trust myself to not drink tonight. Hello whisky.


----------



## Kopachris

scratchgolf said:


> I don't trust people who don't drink alcohol. I also don't trust people who don't drink alcohol but start threads about favorite alcoholic beverages. Then again, I don't trust people who consume alcohol. I also don't trust myself to not drink tonight. Hello whisky.


As someone currently drunk on whiskey and beer, that post was a rollercoaster of emotion.


----------



## Levanda

I can't believe wine still on top of the chart. Whine should be best drink.:lol:


----------



## EricABQ

Well, I'm not particular about what I drink. I'm what might be charitably referred to as a "functioning alcoholic."

However, if pressed I would declare my favorites to be Bourbon, various red wines, Scotch whisky, and then beer. I have no real use for un-aged spirits like vodka or gin.


----------



## Rhombic

Beer. I'm especially fond of Belgian strong ales and wheat beer styles.
A close second is red wine, followed by the slightly more distant whisky, sparkling wine and white wine.


----------



## mtmailey

I rather drink cold coffee than beer the smell of beer it is not great to me.
View attachment 71787


----------



## Pyotr

mtmailey said:


> I rather drink cold coffee than beer the smell of beer it is not great to me.
> View attachment 71787


That's the nice thing about Vodka, it's odorless. Add a shot to your favorite drink, such as cold coffee, and bottoms up.


----------



## Antiquarian

I picked Whisky but only for the fact that the "All of the above" was not an option.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mtmailey said:


> I rather drink cold coffee than beer the smell of beer it is not great to me.





Pyotr said:


> That's the nice thing about Vodka, it's odorless. Add a shot to your favorite drink, such as cold coffee, and bottoms up.


I prefer to only drink alcoholic drinks that taste of themselves (whether grape and grain based). As a youngster I always found it worryingly easy to drink excessively of things that didn't taste of alcohol. 'Alcopops' always seemed like a bad idea to me, unless of course your main intention is to profit from selling lots of alcohol to young people


----------



## Guest

Top 10 beers of last year.
As voted for by me.

Bulletproof (Salopian)
Soundwave (Siren Craft Brew)
Statement of Intent V3 (Hopcraft)
Four of a Kind (Blackjack)
0505 (Brew by Numbers)
Citra Columbus IPA (The Kernel)
Faith (Northern Monk)
Aurora (Burning Sky)
Hop Patch (Fyne Ales)
Yellow Belly (Buxton/Omnipollo)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^ A brief description of each brew would be instructive, if perhaps rather labour-intensive for you, dogen. Actually I'm sure I could get something off t'internet instead, though,couldn't I?


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^^^ A brief description of each brew would be instructive, if perhaps rather labour-intensive for you, dogen. Actually I'm sure I could get something off t'internet instead, though,couldn't I?


Fear not, I have singular tastes. Nine of the ten fall into the modern/hop-forward/fruity range. You know; mango, grapefruit, lemon, pineapple. Or as my partner says, "It looks like cat wee, smells like cat wee and I'm sure not bothering to taste it." None are malty or sweet.
The tenth, Yellow Belly, is a stout but not like any other. It's chocolate, peanut, biscuit, creamy lusciousness. I had to sell my grandmother to get it, but was worth it.


----------



## starthrower

I only have three. A good quality medium weight amber beer, some good bourbon, or Australian chardonnay. I drink Lindeman's


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Fear not, I have singular tastes. Nine of the ten fall into the modern/hop-forward/fruity range. You know; mango, grapefruit, lemon, pineapple. Or as my partner says, "It looks like cat wee, smells like cat wee and I'm sure not bothering to taste it." None are malty or sweet.


I should have guessed as much, thanks. Well, it's a nice enough style, I may give such of these as I can track down a try.



dogen said:


> The tenth, Yellow Belly, is a stout but not like any other. It's chocolate, peanut, biscuit, creamy lusciousness. *I had to sell my grandmother* to get it, but was worth it.


Well, I hope she's settled and happy, wherever she is now!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

*is too young to drink alcoholic beverages*


----------



## sospiro

I don't drink. Not for any religious or moral reasons but because alcohol is a poison. Why should I line the pockets of the government and drinks companies by drinking poison?


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> I don't drink. Not for any religious or moral reasons but because alcohol is a poison. Why should I line the pockets of the government and drinks companies by drinking poison?


This is probably my reason for not smoking. However, I understand moderate alcohol consumption is considered not to be a "poison" but to actually have positive health benefits.


----------



## sospiro

dogen said:


> This is probably my reason for not smoking. However, I understand moderate alcohol consumption is considered not to be a "poison" but to actually have positive health benefits.


Even moderate alcohol consumption is now considered risky



"Alcohol, when you metabolise it in your liver, turns into a poison... and while it's a poison, it's in your system and messing your system up physically."


----------



## Wood

I'm finding it hard to get good beers these days. There are a few reasons:

1. Rural pub closures
2. Large breweries becoming more automated, with the result of long standing traditional beers losing flavour and becoming bland.
3. Real ales, where sold, tend to be pale coloured, so they look like lager, but consequently lack malt.
4. Craft beers are squeezing them out. These can be okay but they are often gassy and get flavour from added fruit juice, plus the use of American hops makes them very different to the traditional English Ale.
5. Landlord's are getting ever worse at keeping beer. The pipes need to be cleaned, and the beer served at room temperature.
6. I live in an area where whisky predominates, Real Ale is way down the list of priorities for drinkers around here.
7. I don't have the time any more to brew my own beer.

Putting all that aside, the quality beer brewed in NE Scotland is Windswept Wolf. I have to travel 40 miles for a pint, but it is worth it. 

http://windsweptbrewing.com/wolf


----------



## Cosmos

Since I've posted, forever ago, my favorite drink is a gin and tonic. Classic, refreshing, strong.

A restaurant near my house has a tasty cocktail with gin, cucumber, mint, and lime. Very refreshing!


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> Even moderate alcohol consumption is now considered risky
> 
> 
> 
> "Alcohol, when you metabolise it in your liver, turns into a poison... and while it's a poison, it's in your system and messing your system up physically."


Damn I saw that article after I posted! You'll be getting me to give up butter next!


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> I'm finding it hard to get good beers these days. There are a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Rural pub closures
> 2. Large breweries becoming more automated, with the result of long standing traditional beers losing flavour and becoming bland.
> 3. Real ales, where sold, tend to be pale coloured, so they look like lager, but consequently lack malt.
> 4. Craft beers are squeezing them out. These can be okay but they are often gassy and get flavour from added fruit juice, plus the use of American hops makes them very different to the traditional English Ale.
> 5. Landlord's are getting ever worse at keeping beer. The pipes need to be cleaned, and the beer served at room temperature.
> 6. I live in an area where whisky predominates, Real Ale is way down the list of priorities for drinkers around here.
> 7. I don't have the time any more to brew my own beer.
> 
> Putting all that aside, the quality beer brewed in NE Scotland is Windswept Wolf. I have to travel 40 miles for a pint, but it is worth it.
> 
> http://windsweptbrewing.com/wolf


Good god man get on the internet! Fine sellers* will beat a path to your door!
Most of my ahem moderate consumption is at home with bottle-conditioned beers

*e.g.
http://www.beerritz.co.uk/


----------



## sospiro

dogen said:


> Damn I saw that article after I posted! You'll be getting me to give up butter next!


:lol:

New research has shown that butter is actually better for you.

Ingredients of Flora

Ingredients: Water, vegetable oils (45%), BUTTERMILK, salt (1.4%), emulsifiers (mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids, sunflower lecithin), flavouring (contains MILK), preservative (potassium sorbate), citric acid, vitamins A and D, colour (carotene).


----------



## scratchgolf

Pyotr said:


> That's the nice thing about Vodka, it's odorless. Add a shot to your favorite drink, such as cold coffee, and bottoms up.


Yes, it's odorless going in. Quite a different story when it's riding your breath into an officers face. Not much will mask THAT odor.


----------



## Kivimees

Wood said:


> I'm finding it hard to get good beers these days. There are a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Rural pub closures
> 2. Large breweries becoming more automated, with the result of long standing traditional beers losing flavour and becoming bland.
> 3. Real ales, where sold, tend to be pale coloured, so they look like lager, but consequently lack malt.
> 4. Craft beers are squeezing them out. These can be okay but they are often gassy and get flavour from added fruit juice, plus the use of American hops makes them very different to the traditional English Ale.
> 5. Landlord's are getting ever worse at keeping beer. The pipes need to be cleaned, and the beer served at room temperature.
> 6. I live in an area where whisky predominates, Real Ale is way down the list of priorities for drinkers around here.
> 7. I don't have the time any more to brew my own beer.
> 
> Putting all that aside, the quality beer brewed in NE Scotland is Windswept Wolf. I have to travel 40 miles for a pint, but it is worth it.
> 
> http://windsweptbrewing.com/wolf


My only comment: Mrs Kivimees doesn't like/has never liked beer, but when we were in Scotland last year (okay in 2014) she thought it was delicious.


----------



## Flamme

Good beer, good rakia


----------



## Kivimees

Kivimees said:


> My only comment: Mrs Kivimees doesn't like/has never liked beer, but when we were in Scotland last year (okay in 2014) she thought it was delicious.


Specifically:


----------



## Ukko

I enjoy India Pale Ale (capitalized though I don't know if it should be just the India). For a brand that has several winners, Long Trail. For a single brew, Sierra Nevada's Celebration, even though it is seasonal.


----------



## brotagonist

Kefir.

It is a fermented dairy beverage that traditionally has an alcohol content of 1-2% ethanol (but the modern production methods use shorter fermentation times, hence only 0.2-0.3% ethanol).


----------



## violadude

I just started drinking not too long ago (Had a bad drinking experience when I drank for the first time a few years ago and now getting back into it after a couple years)

My favorite drinks right now are red wines (Merlot and Pinot Noir)

I like Ciders a lot (Kopperberg is a good one I tried in Australia but I can't get it here)

and I really like Bloody Marys.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Dihydrogen monoxide.


God's very own wine.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Ha, this is a Brit thing, and a sport too!
> 
> I finally found something better than cyclopropane zzz...


I'm reliably informed that Richannes' mind-altering poison of choice is cyclopropane. Takes all sorts, I suppose!


----------



## isorhythm

Scotch (and Scotch-style Japanese whisky, which I discovered recently).

It's expensive, but I've come to realize I'd rather savor one nice Scotch than pound multiple beers. I don't like being drunk anyway.


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> Good god man get on the internet! Fine sellers* will beat a path to your door!
> Most of my ahem moderate consumption is at home with bottle-conditioned beers
> 
> *e.g.
> http://www.beerritz.co.uk/


Bottle conditioned beers can be very good, when genuine, and by coincidence I currently happen to be drinking a bottle of St Austell Brewery's Proper Job. It is fine, but yet another Golden Ale.

Beerritz seem to have everything except fresh traditional English Bitter / Pale Ale.

You're right though, I'll research the internet, I should be able to find some good stuff!


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> traditional English Bitter / Pale Ale.


What are your favourites then? Curious people need to know!


----------



## Wood

It is hard to have favourites these days, because if I find a nice beer it tends to be a guest ale, so is gone by the next time I return to the same pub.

However, in times gone by, before microbreweries became the norm, I enjoyed Tolly Cobbold, Adnam's Bitter, Flower's Original, Wadworth's 6X, Brakespear's, Morland's Old Speckled Hen & Marston's Pedigree. My favourite was the Fuller's family of beers, with their distinctive yeasty flavours.

Sadly, although many of these beers still exist, they have often been taken over by large corporations, such as Greene King, and the beer is bland and disappointing in the main.

What do you like Dogen?


----------



## Flamme

I like bourbon any recommandations...?


----------



## Sloe

violadude said:


> I like Ciders a lot (Kopperberg is a good one I tried in Australia but I can't get it here)


It is called Kopparberg.
They also make the beer Sofiero a favourite among people who just want to get drunk for as little money as possible.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> It is hard to have favourites these days, because if I find a nice beer it tends to be a guest ale, so is gone by the next time I return to the same pub.
> 
> However, in times gone by, before microbreweries became the norm, I enjoyed Tolly Cobbold, Adnam's Bitter, Flower's Original, Wadworth's 6X, Brakespear's, Morland's Old Speckled Hen & Marston's Pedigree. My favourite was the Fuller's family of beers, with their distinctive yeasty flavours.
> 
> Sadly, although many of these beers still exist, they have often been taken over by large corporations, such as Greene King, and the beer is bland and disappointing in the main.
> 
> What do you like Dogen?


My likes - see posts 86, 88.

Recipes have certainly changed over the years, but so have my tastes. In the dark days of the early 80s I used to enjoy Fullers ESB, Youngs Special and similar tasty brews. When I lived in Manchester I worshipped at the altar of Joseph Holt. Their bitter was utterly fantastic. I tried it again a few years later and it had become tragically bland. Similarly with Boddingtons; it was a dry, distinctive brew but once it went national it became orange coloured water with added shaving foam.


----------



## ArtMusic

Whisky for me, just a little.


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> My likes - see posts 86, 88.
> 
> Recipes have certainly changed over the years, but so have my tastes. In the dark days of the early 80s I used to enjoy Fullers ESB, Youngs Special and similar tasty brews. When I lived in Manchester I worshipped at the altar of Joseph Holt. Their bitter was utterly fantastic. I tried it again a few years later and it had become tragically bland. Similarly with Boddingtons; it was a dry, distinctive brew but once it went national it became orange coloured water with added shaving foam.


Ah yes, I did read your earlier post. So you have somewhat pragmatically gone from Real Ale nirvana to the dark side of American Craft Beer.

Perhaps it is time that I took my head out of my bottom and did the same thing.

Your description of later Boddis is exactly as I know it. I wasn't in Manchester much back in the day, but it did seem unusual for the north of England in having a selection of tasty beers. I enjoyed Lees Ale, and flushed down a few pints of 'John Willies' for a short while.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> So you have somewhat pragmatically gone from Real Ale nirvana to the dark side of American Craft Beer.


Er no, in a word. I have returned to British real ale nirvana courtesy of an attitude that may have come from the US (which has saved us from drowning in Boddingtons ****). I only drink real ale, whether bottle conditioned or on hand pump. The beers are British. The American input to the British real ale I drink is in the rediscovered passion for quality and creativity. I happen to like Citra and Motueka hops but that is just my personal preference; I'm sure the 1,500 British breweries are still using Goldings and Fuggles too. Your task, should you choose to accept it, is to hunt them down! Most of the pubs where I live are dreadful and deserve to go under. But the small number (and growing) of good ones are thriving. They're doing that by offering well kept, tasty real ales.

Here endeth the sales pitch.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I don't drink anymore, but if I were going to get back into it, a nice dry red wine would be my choice, slowly sipped and savored while relaxing in front of the video with one of my favorite operas playing.


----------



## brotagonist

I haven't had one for ages, but I am very fond of the Belgian Geuze Lambic beers  The version fermented with cherries, called Kriek Lambic, is very nice


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> I haven't had one for ages, but I am very fond of the Belgian Geuze Lambic beers  The version fermented with cherries, called Kriek Lambic, is very nice


My partner loves that. It makes you suck your cheeks in!!!


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> Er no, in a word. I have returned to British real ale nirvana courtesy of an attitude that may have come from the US (which has saved us from drowning in Boddingtons ****). I only drink real ale, whether bottle conditioned or on hand pump. The beers are British. The American input to the British real ale I drink is in the rediscovered passion for quality and creativity. I happen to like Citra and Motueka hops but that is just my personal preference; I'm sure the 1,500 British breweries are still using Goldings and Fuggles too. Your task, should you choose to accept it, is to hunt them down! Most of the pubs where I live are dreadful and deserve to go under. But the small number (and growing) of good ones are thriving. They're doing that by offering well kept, tasty real ales.
> 
> Here endeth the sales pitch.


I see. I'm more isolated and out of touch regarding beer than I thought I was. So from what you are saying, the availability and variety of good beer is better than ever, with the proviso that there are not necessarily going to be a selection of good pubs in your locality serving decent ale.

I like the idea of hunting down 1,500 breweries, I like it very much.


----------



## Wood

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_microbreweries

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_breweries_in_England#Gallery

http://www.quaffale.org.uk/php/index.php

I've done the hunting, now for the best bit!


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> I see. I'm more isolated and out of touch regarding beer than I thought I was. So from what you are saying, the availability and variety of good beer is better than ever, with the proviso that there are not necessarily going to be a selection of good pubs in your locality serving decent ale.
> 
> I like the idea of hunting down 1,500 breweries, I like it very much.


A perfect summary.

Perhaps you might wander into a bookshop and have a gander at the current CAMRA guide: what are the most recent winners of Pub of the Year in your locality?

"Micro pubs" are a newish phenomenon - set up by enthusiasts to offer good beer and nowt else. Maybe there's one or two of these near to you?

I also strongly recommend RateBeer, the app / website.


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> A perfect summary.
> 
> Perhaps you might wander into a bookshop and have a gander at the current CAMRA guide: what are the most recent winners of Pub of the Year in your locality?
> 
> "Micro pubs" are a newish phenomenon - set up by enthusiasts to offer good beer and nowt else. Maybe there's one or two of these near to you?
> 
> I also strongly recommend RateBeer, the app / website.


I don't think I've bought a CAMRA guide for 20 years. Time I got another. I generally found that real ale pubs served good food too.

My local pubs of the year are over 50 miles away. I'm familiar with the first two and one of them is particularly good. In terms of finding good pubs, my local branch of CAMRA provides a list of pubs that have been known to serve real ale. These are the ones that I go to, but not many of them are that good. Often they are unexpectedly closed, they only do beer in the Summer, they can't keep the beer properly etc etc. They are also scattered across a wide area, so wasted journeys are not unusual.

As for micro pubs, I've never heard of them, and there aren't any in Scotland. It is an excellent concept though, and I'll check some out when I can.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> As for micro pubs, I've never heard of them, and there aren't any in Scotland. It is an excellent concept though, and I'll check some out when I can.


Rutherfords in Kelso is the first in Scotland (this opened after our visit to that town last Easter). Not exactly handy for you!

http://www.rutherfordsmicropub.co.uk/

There's also an excellent one in Berwick upon Tweed that we did visit - great beer and cold food.


----------



## Guest

I thought I had it bad, having to walk 30 minutes to get to a good pub!

I do think the best bottle conditioned beers can be as enjoyable as hand pump. This Siren Craft Soundwave I'm sipping is a case in point!


----------



## Dr Bartolo

Unfiltered Beers:cheers:


----------



## atsizat

Whisky is expensive so I prefer Vodka. I don't drink often. For example the last time I drank was 2 months ago but when I drink, I drink to get drunk.


----------



## taktojawojtek

1/3 vodka, 1/3 Sprite, 1/3 Red Bull


----------



## Schubussy

Ale > Rum > Whiskey > Everything else > Cider


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Scotch! Single-malt or blended. So I picked Whiskey.

I would've said beer, because technically I drink way more beer than I have anything else, but it kind of doesn't feel like drinking alcohol. It's more like desert to me.


----------



## GreenMamba

Carlo Rossi Burgundy. I needed a one gallon (actually four liter) glass jug, and this was only slightly more expensive than an empty one. It's not bad. I'm using most of it to cook with, though.










Oops, meant to post this in "what are you drinking now?" Wrong thread.


----------



## Blancrocher

brotagonist said:


> I haven't had one for ages, but I am very fond of the Belgian Geuze Lambic beers  The version fermented with cherries, called Kriek Lambic, is very nice


I'd recommend the following article to those interested in the topic:

"The Mystery of Lambic Beer: An ancient brewing technique produces a beverage so complex that it is still yielding its secrets to organic chemists," by Jacques De Keersmaecker (Scientific American, 1996)

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/FACULTY/jahren/GG711jahren/readings/DeKeers1996.pdf


----------



## georgedelorean

Mmm. Booze is good for the soul.


----------

